# The Beetle Quarter Mile thread



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

While I don't actually own a Beetle, I'm strongly considering trading my K04'd 2008 GTI for a Turbo Beetle. The plan would be to do similar mods to the Beetle and take it to the drag strip on occasion. I'm curious how others are doing at the drag strip in their Beetles. Please post your times and drag setups in this thread. Also, feel free to ask questions and post suggestions as to how to set up your car for the strip, or how you've managed to shave some tenths off with your own setup tricks and driving techniques. 

I've run a best of 13.7 at 102.6 in my GTI with a 2.1 60ft time on stock 18" Hufs and Conti DWS all seasons, with a GIAC-tuned K04 setup on pump gas in 100% street trim (except for 25psi in my front tires). I'm hoping the Beetle has the potential to do even better, thanks to the advantages of the TSI motor responding better to K04 setups than my high-mileage FSI motor. 

Thanks for playing! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

A couple of quick questions: What are the current NHRA rules for running a convertible? Do you need a roll bar just to get on the track, just at a certain level of quickness? Does anyone make a nice-looking NHRA bar (hopefully bolt-in) that fits the Beetle? 

Thank you.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

You wont need a cage just to run, you will need a helmet. And i think 13.49 and quicker needs a cage for a vert. I know at our local track guys were running 11s in 03/04 mustang cobra verts and claiming their aftermarket light bars were some type of oem cage and got away with it.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

My quickest so far is [email protected] APR Stage 2 (on 100 octane) UR catless down pipe and Magnaflow exhaust on stock Bridgestone Turanza All-Seasons. DSG transmission.











With launch control and drag radials it has mid to low 13s in it. I _hope _to have both in the next month.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I saw a 2012 bug last show and go at raceway park, nk, he ran 13.1. I spoke to the owner he said the mods were stage 2 apr, apr downpipe, borla exhaust apr intake, he did have some radials in the front stockers in the rear and DSG.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

in the process of installing an APR K04 with a stage 2 clutch as well. Looking forward to hitting the strip later this year. as well as road racing!!!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> I saw a 2012 bug last show and go at raceway park, nk, he ran 13.1. I spoke to the owner he said the mods were stage 2 apr, apr downpipe, borla exhaust apr intake, he did have some radials in the front stockers in the rear and DSG.


Sticky tires and launch control does wonders for these cars. :beer:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

VuickB6 said:


> My quickest so far is [email protected] APR Stage 2 (on 100 octane) UR catless down pipe and Magnaflow exhaust on stock Bridgestone Turanza All-Seasons. DSG transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I think you can get those 60fts down a bit with your current setup. Knock a tenth or two off the 60 and your car is already a 13.7-13.8 car. 2.2-2.3s are pretty doable even with crappy lo-po tires. 

It's great to see some quick beetles posting. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Im in the process of putting all supporting mods together so when i go F23 later down the year it all holds up. Shooting for low 12s high 11s. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> Im in the process of putting all supporting mods together so when i go F23 later down the year it all holds up. Shooting for low 12s high 11s. :thumbup:


This would be my goal, too! K04 is fun but the F23T would be downright animalistic.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump.

Any updates? 

Any convertibles ever make it to the track?


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> Im in the process of putting all supporting mods together so when i go F23 later down the year it all holds up. Shooting for low 12s high 11s. :thumbup:


Has anyone installed the F23T on a 2.0 TSI Turbo Beetle and if so were there any issues durning the installation? BTW I know a few guys have installed the F23T on 2.0 TSI GTI's but the Turbo Beetle seems to have a tighter fit at the firewall.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

12TURBO said:


> Has anyone installed the F23T on a 2.0 TSI Turbo Beetle and if so were there any issues durning the installation? BTW I know a few guys have installed the F23T on 2.0 TSI GTI's but the Turbo Beetle seems to have a tighter fit at the firewall.


Bump.

Very interested to find out more about this, too. 

Also, keep those quarter mile Beetle times coming. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump. Anyone hit the strip in their beetle lately?


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

I managed a 14.1 @ 98 mph with just a downpipe, intake and exhaust. No tune

Car on the right was my buddies' mk6 k04 GTI with a GIAC tune


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

12TURBO said:


> Has anyone installed the F23T on a 2.0 TSI Turbo Beetle and if so were there any issues durning the installation? BTW I know a few guys have installed the F23T on 2.0 TSI GTI's but the Turbo Beetle seems to have a tighter fit at the firewall.


I'm in the process of installing a GT3071r Garret turbo on the beetle now. May make a build thread on it soon enough


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> Bump.
> 
> Very interested to find out more about this, too.


My F23T fit no problem, its the same housing as the k04.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*If you want to a race a beetle you may want to convert it to AWD*

Thanks to the R32 AWD and Golf AWD platforms it is possible to modify the fwd beetle to awd. You really need AWD to get good 1/4 mile times.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jerryn said:


> Thanks to the R32 AWD and Golf AWD platforms it is possible to modify the fwd beetle to awd. You really need AWD to get good 1/4 mile times.


Yeah and costs a small fortune even if you're doing all of the work yourself!


----------

